# My boy "vomited"



## ddr3 (May 16, 2011)

Today morning i went to check on my boy, as usual, he is like his usual self, let me hold him, clean his cage n everything but then, after i put him down, he vomited....stuff like yellowlish liquid....what to do? i also found out that his poop gt green at the top then followed by choco color...do help plzzz.... 

[attachment=0:31orln39]09072011272.jpg[/attachment:31orln39]


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like a vet vist is needed here.


----------



## ddr3 (May 16, 2011)

usually wat will d problem b? now he is sleeping soundly...wierd....no sign of discomfort n all....


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

vomiting could be a lot of things I'd lean towards vet but what did he eat/anoint to the last 12 to 24 hours my girl will anoint to grass or plants and poo green but her next poop is perfectly fine, and vomiting could be they had something stuck.

If everything else seems okay behavior-wise, eating and drinking wise it may be fine, a close watch may help you decide on if the vet visit is the option  Just my opinion


----------



## ddr3 (May 16, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> vomiting could be a lot of things I'd lean towards vet but what did he eat/anoint to the last 12 to 24 hours my girl will anoint to grass or plants and poo green but her next poop is perfectly fine, and vomiting could be they had something stuck.
> 
> If everything else seems okay behavior-wise, eating and drinking wise it may be fine, a close watch may help you decide on if the vet visit is the option  Just my opinion


i think i will go with your suggestion, he seems to be ok, hopefully its something stuck there....and he vomited to make it com out...is there any possibility that he ate too much mealies and vomited?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

How large is his kibble? Sometimes when they get a kibble stuck to the roof of their mouth or are choking, they will make themselves vomit to dislodge it. I had it happen with Kashi once, before I switched his food.


----------



## ddr3 (May 16, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> How large is his kibble? Sometimes when they get a kibble stuck to the roof of their mouth or are choking, they will make themselves vomit to dislodge it. I had it happen with Kashi once, before I switched his food.


i think also because of the kibble size, im using the 8in1 Ultra Diet for my boy, he is 3 months now, but i think im gonna change his food...i woke up 2 day, found out that he vomited again but still he is very very active, running here n there, here s the weird part, suppose he is sick, shouldn't he sit there quietly and do nothing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Hedgehogs can hide illness well and sometimes their behavior will not change until its very far in or too late at times, its not always this way but can be the case some times. What are the first five ingredients and the fat and protein contents? Also can you post a picture of the food next to a penny?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingredients: Poultry By-Product Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract, and Citric Acid), Corn, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken Digest, Wheat Flour, Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Taurine, Iron Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Cobalt Proteinate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (Iodine Supplement), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Copper Proteinate, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (source of Vitamin K activity), and Sodium Selenite.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein: 30.0% min
Crude Fat: 8.0% min
Crude Fiber: 5.0% max
Moisture: 10.0% max

[attachment=0:2bpdx0wf]lg-31252-51218.jpg[/attachment:2bpdx0wf]

The food that you are feeding isn't a good food. Unfortunately, hedgehog foods aren't good for hedgehogs  You will want to switch to at least one high quality cat food, most people use a mixture of cat foods.

You will want a food that doesn't have any corn, wheat, or animal by-products.
Current foods first 5:
1st: Poultry By-Product Meal
2nd: Chicken Fat 
3rd: Corn
4th: Corn Gluten Meal
5th: Chicken Digest

How old is your hedgehog? There may not be a high enough fat content.

*You want:
Protein: 30-34%
Fat (under 6 months): around 20%
Fat (over 6 months): 15% and under - however you may need it to be higher if he's a runner
1st ingredient: Real meat (turkey, chicken, duck, lamb, etc.)
2nd ingredient: Real meat or a meat meal (turkey meal, chicken meal, duck meal, etc.)*

*No corn, wheat or animal by products. *

There is a list of recommend foods here: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 I like to mix my foods. I have one that is mostly chicken, one that is mostly duck, one that is mostly turkey. Oh, and fish makes there poop smell bad, so you'll want to avoid that.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

CanadienHedgie beat me to it, but yeah, that food has a lot of junk in it, so you would want to switch it.

Have you noticed any foamy spit, like when hedgehogs anoint anywhere near the vomit? Usually when they start choking or have the food stuck to the roof of their mouth, they will end up putting some of the foaming spit around the place.

You should try to check his mouth too, if you can... If you still have food there, then you will have to try to dislodge it yourself, using a cotton swab. If it looks like he's choking, switching off the food RIGHT AWAY. Choking can be fatal if they cannot dislodge it.

The fact that this has happened twice within the span of a few days makes me think that a vet visit is in order, tbh.


----------



## ddr3 (May 16, 2011)

A million thanks for the help...i will send him 2 the vet tomorrow for a checkup...and will change his diet immediately...i am thinking of using Royal Canin R36 or 34. the ingredient will be
RC36 - 
Crude Protein (minimum) . 36.0%
Crude Fat (minimum) . 17.0%
Crude Fiber (maximum) 3.5%
Moisture (maximum) 8.0%
RC34 - 
Crude Protein (minimum) . 34.0%
Crude Fat (minimum) . 24.0%
Crude Fiber (maximum) 3.5%
Moisture (maximum) 8.0%

which 1 is better to you all?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Actually neither of the foods are good. The protein can't be higher then 34%. They also have corn in them. 

When you change the food:
Week 1: 1/4 new, 3/4 old
Week 2: 1/2 new, 1/2 old
Week 3: 3/4 new, 1/4 old
Week 4: all new food

I use Blue Buffalo foods and Innova Low Fat.

**Innova Low Fat Adult Cat Food
**Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato
**Blue Buffalo Finicky Feast Adult Chicken & Turkey
**Blue Buffalo Basics Duck & Potato


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I disagree with CanadienHedgie. Despite having corn in the ingredients list, Royal Canin is fine as long as it is in a mix. I asked LG as well as the other knowledgeable members this question when I first got Kashi, because the breeder had him Royal Canin Kitten and we had been feeding the cats Royal Canin Indoor formula as well. Just keep in mind that both those that you have listed are a little too high in protein, so you would want to find another food that you can mix in it which doesn't have as much protein.

You can have a look at the suggestions given by CanadienHedgie. She has given a very good list.

You are shooting for around 30% protein, less than 15% fat and as much fibre as you can get.

There are many foods out there using meat as their first ingredient, as well as having no corn in it.

If you look in the forum you will find a list of acceptable foods 

Oh, and make sure the kibble sizes aren't too big. You don't want your hedgie choking!


----------

